# jetta mk3 drum to rear disc conversion



## MM2 Zayas (Aug 6, 2010)

I was looking into doing a rear disc conversion for my Jetta mk3 i was noticing that the Passat 92-97 has a very similar setup as that of a Jetta/ Golf of the same time frame.

Does anybody know if these parts are interchangeable? 

Also there is some adjustment to the proportioning vale that needs to get done. Hows is this accomplished? Am i better of replacing it? 

I am very new to the H2O cooled VW scene and any help and advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------

